# Logodesign... bissel kompliziert !



## PhoenixEN (19. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

also es sind zwar Ferien, aber ich möchte mich trotzdem mal um etwas bemühen, und zwar geht es um ein Logo. Ein Logo soll ja ein Bezug zu dem Namen haben. Jetzt kommt ihr ins spiel, den mir fällt nichts ein. Es geht um die Spieleentwickler "Psygnosis". Wir sollen ein neues Logo für die Firma entwickeln. Nun denn: einfacher gesagt als getan. Übersetz heißt es: "psychische Erkenntnis". 

Habt ihr Ideen wie man dies grafisch darstellen könnte?

bin für jede idee offen. THX im voaraus


----------



## ShadowMan (19. März 2005)

PhoenixEN hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Logo soll ja ein Bezug zu dem Namen haben.



Wer behauptet das? Hat der Stern von Mercedes einen Bezug? Besteht beim McD "M" mehr bezug als der Anfangsbuchstabe? Ich könnte dir noch unendlich viele Beispiele aufzählen, aber wichtig ist eigentlich der Wiedererkennungswert und das die Formen zur Firma/zum Logo passen. 
Ein total eckiges Logo würde zum Beispiel nicht zu einer Designfirma passen usw.

Denk einfach mal drüber nach und probier einfach verschiedene Dinge aus! Dann kommt eine gute Idee von allein.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## sem (19. März 2005)

Hi!

wie der Vorredner schon sagte, es muss nicht unbedingt einen Bezug haben. In vielen Fällen ist das auch gar nicht, oder nur sehr schwer möglich.

Auf meiner Seite gibt es viele Infos zu dem Thema Logodesign, eventuell helfen dir die Kapitel Ideenfindung und Kreativitätstraining. 

Gruß Sem


----------



## fluessig (19. März 2005)

Ich könnte mir einen Eulenkopf gut vorstellen 

Tschuldigung, musste ich einfach raus lassen. 

Konstruktiv: Ich würd den Umriss eines Kopfes nehmen und darin noch etwas darstellen. Oder mit einer Spirale kombinieren.


----------



## c2uk (19. März 2005)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer behauptet das? Hat der Stern von Mercedes einen Bezug? Besteht beim McD "M" mehr bezug als der Anfangsbuchstabe? Ich könnte dir noch unendlich viele Beispiele aufzählen, aber wichtig ist eigentlich der Wiedererkennungswert und das die Formen zur Firma/zum Logo passen.
> Ein total eckiges Logo würde zum Beispiel nicht zu einer Designfirma passen usw.
> 
> Denk einfach mal drüber nach und probier einfach verschiedene Dinge aus! Dann kommt eine gute Idee von allein.
> ...


 
 Also der Stern von Mercedes hat schon einen Bezug zu Mercedes, so ganz bezugslos ist der nämlich nicht, jedenfalls nicht laut einer Aussage einer Beschäftigten des Mercedes Museums vor etwa 8 Jahren. Ich glaube der in drei gleich große geteilte Kreis soll die, damals jedenfalls aktuellen, drei Geschäftsfelder darstellen: Auto, Luftfahrt (Motoren) und ich glaube irgendwas noch mit der Seefahrt (ebenfalls Motoren).

 Aber ansonsten hast natürlich recht, ein Logo sollte interesse erwecken, einen Wiedererkennungswert haben und nicht mit einem anderen zu verwechseln sein, nicht zu farbenfroh daherkommen und aus eher schlichte Formen bestehen, also nichts zu komplexes.


----------



## ShadowMan (19. März 2005)

Ja das ist mir schon klar, aber er hat genau wie der Name Mercedes (der von der Tochter des Gründers stammt) einen Hintergrund, aber keinen richtigen Bezug zum Namen, sondern lediglich eine Bedeutung für die Firma. Das finde ich persönlich auch eine sehr gute Sache.

Dem Rest stimme ich natürlich zu, aber das sollte denke ich mal klar sein 

@sem: Nette Seite, gefällt mir! (wollte auch mal eine Logosektion machen, aber daraus ist bis jetzt noch nichts geworden...)


----------

